Ask HN: What is your favorite nootropic? - notomorrow
======
mindcrime
Good ole "caffeine + L-Theanine" combo mostly. I also use Phosphatidylserine
and while it's hard to be sure, I feel like it has some beneficial effect. I
also use Ashwagandha extract and Green Tea extract fairly regularly.

~~~
notomorrow
That is a nice stack. I should test Phosphatidylserine.

